# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Incoerenza valore aggiunto per addetto

## legioitalica

Buongiorno, 
questo è il mo caso: ditta individuale senza impiego di manodopera altrui, risultante congrua ma non coerente per quanto riguarda l'indice "Valore aggiunto per addetto". La non coerenza è dovuta al fatto che il valore supera la soglia massima.. Ad una prima lettura banale del risultato, sembrerebbe che il contribuente lavori troppo  :Big Grin:  :Confused:  Adesso, siccome vorrei predisporre la comunicazione per le anomalie degli studi per il 2010, non so cosa scrivere a giustificazione, d'altronde nel mio caso non ci sono dipendenti o collaboratori occulti ma solo un livello di ricavi evidentemente troppo alti. Siamo arrivati al punto che ci si deve giustificare perchè si lavora troppo ??  :Mad: 
Chiedo se qualcuno ha già avuto casi come il mio e come si è comportato.
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

In verità, l'indice sta a rappresentare non certo che lavori troppo, ma che, dato il rapporto tra le ore lavorate e il reddito, è verosimile che vi sia un dipendente non dichiarato.

----------


## sciage

l'indice "Valore aggiunto per addetto" io me lo ritrovo non congruo anche per ditte in perdita.....come lo spiego??

----------


## legioitalica

> In verità, l'indice sta a rappresentare non certo che lavori troppo, ma che, dato il rapporto tra le ore lavorate e il reddito, è verosimile che vi sia un dipendente non dichiarato.

  
Bè,  l'indice è dato dal rapporto fra valore aggiunto dell'impresa/numero addetti e nel mio caso non ci sono dipendenti/collaboratori, tantomeno irregolari, quindi, a mio parere, la lettura dell'incoerenza che si può dare è quella.

----------


## legioitalica

> l'indice "Valore aggiunto per addetto" io me lo ritrovo non congruo anche per ditte in perdita.....come lo spiego??

  
Anche a me è capitato.... sia in questo che nell'altro caso diventa sempre problematico dare spiegazioni o giustificazioni quando non si hanno dipendenti o collaboratori per davvero...

----------


## sciage

infatti io non credo di preparare la comunicazione per le anomalie degli studi per il 2010, in casi del genere, attendiamo che sia l'ade a emettere avvisi e comunicazioni e poi si vedrà

----------

